# Do any of you mix or alternate kibble with raw?



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been feeding raw for about 5 months. I feed two meals a day, chicken in the morning and beef and turkey at night, sometimes with organ meat when I can find it (she will not eat chicken liver).

I understand the health benefits but it seems I'm always out of something!! I feed a beef blend from Blue Ridge Beef which I have to buy when I'm in the panhandle area, no one in Central Florida carries it locally so just obtaining it is difficult (they don't ship). That is what I can afford to feed her. I add human grade ground turkey to that to stretch it.

She always seems like she's hungry and everyone tells me that she's skinny. I feed her two pounds a day (give or take a few ounces).

Would you advise adding in some kibble, or just switching back to kibble exclusively? One meal of kibble and one raw? I'm leaning toward Purina Pro Plan. 

Raw feeding (for a novice like myself) can be so overwhelming!! It's a tremendous amount of work, requires pre-planning and prep time (it also takes up my fridge space) and everyone seems to have a different opinion on what's acceptable and what's not.:doh: I shop several different places for variety and affordability, I tracked it last month and I spent $75 for about 5 weeks worth.

I feel like I need to put some weight on her, she's between 40-45 lbs, almost 9 months.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was feeding raw every other night and kibble in the morning and every other night. It worked well for my dogs, but became a bit of a hassle for us due to all the dogs we have staying with us for training or boarding. I would like to go back to it at some point, though. I did it the way that I did because that way I didn't need to be so careful about making sure their nutritional needs were met because the kibble took care of that.

Are you making sure she's getting all the nutrients she needs? Have you considered using The Honest Kitchen or another dried raw diet to supplement her needs? I know you need to increase her intake if she's too thin, but I am not sure by how much.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed primarily raw; meat and veggie based rather than bone based.

I will feed kibble on average once a week (Fromm on Sunday) since my girl goes to her co-owner & breeder while in season (and when in whelp etc) once my dogs are 8 months old (kibble twice a day, raw once a day until then).

That said, raw fed dogs tend to be leaner than kibble fed dogs. They can eat a lot more volume wise and their coats should be shiny & full. When I think my crew could gain a pound or 2, I will add cooked organic rice to their meals and/or perhaps add some apple or banana to their veggie puree. A week or 2 of this rapidly will put weight on them.

Please keep in mind that most dogs in the US are overweight though so take anyone saying your dog is underweight with a grain of salt. Most goldens also act like they are hungry 24/7


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I add cooked brown rice and split peas to her evening meal, about 3 tablespoons and I add milk kefir to morning chicken. I give her a raw egg and the shell about 3 times a week. I also add a fish oil capsule when I can remember to do it!!

Her coat is shiny and full but she sheds terribly. Is it possible that her lack of a tail makes her appear thinner?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

fostermom said:


> I was feeding raw every other night and kibble in the morning and every other night. It worked well for my dogs, but became a bit of a hassle for us due to all the dogs we have staying with us for training or boarding. I would like to go back to it at some point, though. I did it the way that I did because that way I didn't need to be so careful about making sure their nutritional needs were met because the kibble took care of that.
> 
> Are you making sure she's getting all the nutrients she needs? *Have you considered using The Honest Kitchen or another dried raw* diet to supplement her needs? I know you need to increase her intake if she's too thin, but I am not sure by how much.


I have not because it's quite expensive. I can get BRB for $3.94 per 2 pound chub. I would buy it by the case if I had room to store it in the freezer but right now I don't. Everything else I feed her is human food grade I buy at grocery stores or meat markets. I also feed her pork when I can find a good price. Chicken legs, she throws those up but can eat a thigh without problem. That's usually her breakfast with a few chicken necks or gizzards.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My agility instructor once advised me that the addition of ground flax seed can really help a coat from shedding out and can help the coat grow.

This was after I was really worried about the continuing coat loss of my Towhee after a litter was weaned. It worked  Don't know if it works for all dogs but my crew get a rounded Tablespoon a day with their morning meal. I started with a teaspoon each and worked up.

Flaxseed is a source of good fats.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> My agility instructor once advised me that the addition of ground flax seed can really help a coat from shedding out and can help the coat grow.
> 
> This was after I was really worried about the continuing coat loss of my Towhee after a litter was weaned. It worked  Don't know if it works for all dogs but my crew get a rounded Tablespoon a day with their morning meal. I started with a teaspoon each and worked up.
> 
> Flaxseed is a source of good fats.


Thanks for that info!! I actually have some flaxseed in the pantry but never thought of giving it to her. I'll try anything if it helps with shedding.

I went to Tractor Supply and got a 37 lb bag of PPP. I'll keep it on hand and maybe give it to her in addition to the raw a few times a week. Thanks for the help.


----------

